# Student in Bangkok



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm an undergrad student who is leaving to go study a semester at Mahidol University, with the intention of staying if I like it, and I'm hoping you guys can clear some things up for me.

1. Everywhere I read the only serious criminal threat to the individual is petty crimes. Is violent crime really lower than say NYC or my home city of Boston? (I'm rather skeptical.)

2. From what I understand Bangkok is going through a bit of an identity crisis between becoming another Westernized globalized city, or maintaining a unique Thai identity. So is Bangkok, granted it is the trading capital of SE. Asia, a Westernized city or is it still a Thai city?

3. Finally, any useful tips for getting around or surviving in general?


----------



## chuckdog_5 (Nov 18, 2009)

Im curious...what are you doing for the Visa. Im wanting to go to chool in the bangkok area as well, but still need more info on the Studet Visa stuff


----------



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

chuckdog_5 said:


> Im curious...what are you doing for the Visa. Im wanting to go to chool in the bangkok area as well, but still need more info on the Studet Visa stuff


from what i remember it was similar to what im doing now for my spanish visa, my school would not accept the credits so im no longer going to thailand, you basicly had to show proof that you were going to university, who was going to fund you while you are over there, health insurance info, how long you plan to stay, etc. Basically you have to prove that you have the intentions of not remaining over there illegally. The best place for info on the visa would be the Thai embassy or a consulate.


----------



## Vicente (Nov 11, 2008)

hi, 
I've been here for only a bit more than a month. Don't worry about the crimes here. It's as safe as it can be. 

Regards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

A90 said:


> I'm an undergrad student who is leaving to go study a semester at Mahidol University, with the intention of staying if I like it, and I'm hoping you guys can clear some things up for me.
> 
> 1. Everywhere I read the only serious criminal threat to the individual is petty crimes. Is violent crime really lower than say NYC or my home city of Boston? (I'm rather skeptical.)
> 
> ...


Bangkok is I think a unique city because it seems to contain every lifestyle and city type somewhere within itself in addition to its own special Thai culture. It is huge for a start and very built up, it is the world's hottest average temperature city and unfortunately the air is very polluted.
No identity crisis, just hard for non Thais to get their heads around the complexity of the place. I found it simplest to give up trying to understand it and just enjoy it. Find your lifestyle within it and be happy.
There is crime and a number of westerners who piss off the wrong people disappear each year. But act properly and you will be safe enough.
Getting around and surviving is really hard on your own unless you are on a western company expenses ( I used to do that and it was very expensive). However you are bound to be snatched up by a Thai girl :eyebrows: shortly (2 hours seems average) after landing in BKK and let her take care of your travels and finding accommodation etc. I don't mean give her the money to do it, I mean let her be your guide. Come to think of it, my Thai wife has always taken care of these things in Thailand and I save a fortune over what I would have spent trying to do it myself.


----------

